
Humour 'comes from testosterone' - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7153584.stm
======
ereldon
I'd never thought of it that way, to be honest:

"He suggested men might respond aggressively because they see the other
unicycling man as a threat, attracting female attention away from themselves."

~~~
mattmaroon
That or people on unicycles are stupid.

~~~
downer
Another data point that fits the theory.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yes, it wasn't just a joke. I actually fear a man on a unicycle stealing my
wife.

------
edw519
Another (of countless) example of "correlation must equal causation".

(Look at all the garbage those rats brought with them.)

------
mynameishere
The chaps fight with one another on blogs for the same reason. Oddly, it never
helps with breeding.

------
Tichy
Worst "science" of the year

